# Most recent digital paintings



## JohnMF (Feb 15, 2008)

here's my latest digital painting. done with a combination of corel painter and photoshop.

a portrait using stock photo as a reference


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 16, 2008)

That's excellent work, JohnMF. The only nitpick I have is that her left eyebrow (the one on the right to the viewer) is bigger than the other one Other than that, I think this is absolutely gorgeous work.


----------



## JohnMF (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks

yes, a couple of people have pointed that out. It's part accident and part on purpose. I wanted it to look a bit like a caricature so the features are all a bit exaggerated, one eyebrow kinda got a little bit more prodomanent without me noticing. I will probably get around to fixing it at some point


----------



## jeroen (Feb 18, 2008)

He, that's pretty cool! Do you have a gallery somewhere online? I'd love to see more.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## JohnMF (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks for the comments.

jeroen - not at the moment, but i will be putting one together soon


----------



## Arch (Feb 18, 2008)

Good work john..... you must have done a few of the big name actresses now... if your running low on ideas how about one of Julie Delpy or Milla Jovovich?


----------



## JohnMF (Feb 18, 2008)

Arch said:


> Good work john..... you must have done a few of the big name actresses now... if your running low on ideas how about one of Julie Delpy or Milla Jovovich?



hmm.. good Suggestions. especially Milla Jovovich, she has stunning eyes.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> hmm.. good Suggestions. especially Milla Jovovich, she has stunning eyes.



I vote for Millia Jovovich!


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

wow!! you are very talented! :thumbup:


----------



## JohnMF (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks That One Guy



jeroen said:


> He, that's pretty cool! Do you have a gallery somewhere online? I'd love to see more.



I couldn't find any decent, easy to use gallery software or scripts so I've put together a blog and put the majority of my paintings on it.

the link is in my sig


----------



## Rolland (Mar 23, 2008)

Excellent work John.....nice  works  at your link too.....


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks Rolland


----------

